# Trekker vs Trekkies



## Telkir (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Community!

Da steht uns in den nächsten Wochen ja ein wirklich prächtiges kleines MMO im Star Trek Universum ins Haus und wir würden von Euch gerne wissen, wie Ihr als eingefleischte Fans eigentlich genannt werden wollt.

Schließlich scheinen sich in der Vergangenheit zwei unterschiedliche Begrifflichkeiten eingebürgert zu haben:

Trekker
Trekkies
Also her mit Eurer Stimme und vielleicht findet sich sogar die Zeit für eine Begründung Eurer Wahl.


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Januar 2010)

Ich bin für Treckie.
Trekker hört sich so nach "töfftöff und raus die Rüben" an.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich bin für Treckie.
> Trekker hört sich so nach "töfftöff und raus die Rüben" an.


qft.
ausserdem hört man trekkie öfter finde ich^^


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2010)

Trekkie. Trekker klingt so nach Feldarbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Launethil (7. Januar 2010)

Ich zumindest habe einmal sehr überzeugend versichert bekommen, dass Hardcore-Trek-Fans die Bezeichnung "Trekkie" gar nicht lustig finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Januar 2010)

Launethil schrieb:


> Ich zumindest habe einmal *sehr überzeugend versichert bekommen,* dass Hardcore-Trek-Fans die Bezeichnung "Trekkie" gar nicht lustig finden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wann war dein Auge wieder abgeschwollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Januar 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> wann war dein Auge wieder abgeschwollen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er redet von einem Star Trek nerd... da sind doch entweder schlacksige 1,89 m große 50 Kg schwere Luschen oder 300 Kg Weicheiger, die beide noch nie eine Frau geküsst haben, bei Muddi Wohnen(obschon die 30 und der Haarausfall weit überschritten wurde) ihre Waschküche für Fantasytreffen mit 7of9, Uhura, Kira usw. haben, die Ackne wie bei einem 15 Jährigen sprießt und Noch niemals eine Frau in jeglicher form hatten.
So mal genug vom bösen Klische^^.

Ich glaube im deutschen Volksmund werden sie zu 99,999999999999999999999999999999999%(emphirische belege folgen^^) genannt.
Das einige es nicht lustig finden kann man sicher nachvollziehen da es höchstwarscheinlich meist abwertend und herablassend gemeint ist.


----------



## Teal (8. Januar 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Trekkie. Trekker klingt so nach Feldarbeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Musste da auch irgendwie an den alten Witz mit dem kleinen Jungen denken, der den ganzen Tag "Trecker" fährt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumal "Trekkie" doch eher eine Verniedlichung ist, oder nicht? Das passt imho eher, aber ich bin auch nicht wirklich in der Materie drin.


----------



## kretsche08 (14. Januar 2010)

also ich habe eben das hier im Inet gefunden unter Trekki



> TREKKI
> ist eigentlich ein Spottname für die Fans  von Star Trek, der in den siebziger Jahren aufkam. Doch längst hat sich das gespiegelt, nennen sich viele der Anhänger mit Stolz selbst so.



Ich schau selber Star Trek seit The Next Generation (die Alten Folgen habe ich mir erst später angeschaut) und würde mich auch als Trekki bezeichnen das klingt im Ohr einfach besser.

Stellt euch mal vor ihr seit irgendwo und erzählt einen ich bin ein Trekker, der andere denkt gleich mal ja ja und ich in ein LKW^^.

Trekkis ist den meisten Meschen eher ein Begriff womit sie Star Trek verbinden.

Lg Kretsche


----------



## ayanamiie (6. Februar 2010)

Ich empfehle euch den film Fanboy der passt genau ins thema ^^


----------



## Sin (6. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich sind die beiden Begriffe genau definiert: Trekki = Hardcorefan, kennen fast alle folgen auswendig, wissen wie ein Warpkern funktioniert und laufen auf konventions in Star Trek Kleidung rum.
Trekker = Einfach nur Fans der Serie, bzw welche die es einfach nur gerne gucken, aber im prinzip keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.


----------



## Kromtuq (3. Dezember 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind die beiden Begriffe genau definiert: Trekki = Hardcorefan, kennen fast alle folgen auswendig, wissen wie ein Warpkern funktioniert und laufen auf konventions in Star Trek Kleidung rum.
> Trekker = Einfach nur Fans der Serie, bzw welche die es einfach nur gerne gucken, aber im prinzip keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.



Sorry...altes Thema, aber ich bin hier zufällig darüber gestolpert und kann die Definition meines Vorredners einfach nicht so stehen lassen, da es absolut falsch ist!!
Es ist eben genau anders herum.

Trekker sind die, die von der Materie Ahnung haben und natürlich auch alles in und auswendig kennen. Trekker ziehen AUCH zu bestimmten Gelegenheiten ihre Uniform an, die zumeist gut aussieht, keine 08/15 Ware oder Einheitsgröße die einen nicht paßt. 
Sie setzen sich mit der Materie ernsthaft auseinander.

Trekkies kennen ebenfalls alle Folgen und Filme, tragen Uniformen, sammeln viel Fanartikel, im Prinzip haben aber sie keine Ahnung von der Materie. Sie sind eher "verspielter" mit dem Thema. 
In der Filmdoku TREKKIES (oder TREKKIES 2) wird dies auch nochmal erklärt.

Beispiel:
Leonard Nimoy steht vor ihm. (Wie wir alle wissen spielt er Spock.) 
Der Trekkie kreischt: "Ahh... Mr. Spock!!"
Der Trekker spricht ihn mit Herrn Nimoy an. 

Es gibt auch noch eine dritte Form, ein spezielles Wort gibt es nicht. Es sind "normale" Zuschauer, die hin und wieder die Folgen und Filme sehen, sie gerne sehen, bei machen finden sich dort auch Fanartikel (sehr wenig bis gar nicht), aber haben sonst keine Leidenschaft zu Star Trek.


----------

